# My Tiny, but SLOWLY growing MAC Collection :)



## xcutiepie331x (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey everyone. This is my really tiny, but slowly growing MAC collection. Yes, slowly because I cannot afford all of those amazing products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...But I am definitly waiting for the day I work at MAC so I can buy the entire store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, here are some photos. Most of my stuff are limited edition holiday palettes. Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
**UPDATE BELOW***





 Yep, this is my entire collection!






My one and only eyeshadow palette!

*Colors from left to right:*
Filament
Shroom
Nylon
Goldmine
Wood-Winked
Mulch
Twinks
Sumptuous Olive
Zonk Bleu
Carbon
Paradisco
Pink Venus
Falling Star
Cranberry
Satellite Dreams






My one and only blush palette!

*Colors from left to right:*
Plum Foolery
Dame
Peaches
Trace Gold
Harmony
*
These are my special edition palettes:*





*Palette 1: 7 Coral Eyes*
White Frost
Electra
Caring Coral
Silly Goose
Felt Blue
Prints
Black Tied
+small 213 brush

*Palette 2: *
*2 powder blush:*
Mocha
Margin
*eyeshadows:*
Seedy Pearl
malt
Vanilla
Smut
Embark
Sable

*Some more Holiday palettes:*






*Palette 1: 7 Coral Lips*
*5 Lipstick:*
Freckletone
Mocha
See Sheer
Strength
*2 Gloss:*
Girlish
Steeped
+1 small 316 lip brush

*Palette 2: Patternmaker 6 cool eyes*
Circularity
Pattern Pink
Star Violet
Shimmermoss
Smoke Ring
Darkspot
+1 small 213 brush
*
My Lip Products:*






*Colors from left to right:*
Underage
Cultured
Bow Belle
Fleur De Light
Pink Poodle
Dreamy
Lipstick- Snob

*My Brushes:*






*From Left to right:*
#150
#187
#168
#190
#194
#316
#217
#239
#275

*Other Products in the picture:*
Eye Pencil in Ebony
Shadestick in Beijing 
Blush- Prism
MAC Studio Fix in NC30
Patternmaker 3 coral lips Palette- Almost Pink, Ramblin Rose, Coralside

*UPDATE:* So for the past month I've built up my collection a little more and here are the stuff I recently bought:





This is all of my new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*My holiday pigment sets:* First row - warm colors; second row- cool colors
Gold Mode, Gold Stroke, Melon, Gold Dusk, Reflects Antique Gold
Frost, Teal, Quietly, Pinked Mauve, Reflects Blackened Red





*Blush* - Prism
*Brow Shader* - Maple/Soft Charcoal
*Fluidline *- Blacktrack





*Lipsticks* - Chatterbox and Diva + Burgundy Lipliner





*Brushes:* left to right
#187
#217
#219
#266
#209


THATS ALL EVERYONE!! Thanks for looking!!  Hope you enjoyed the pics


----------



## jdechant (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice collection!! Hey, at least you got a good start on the brushes! I believe those are the most important and should last you forever!! (Lol..if not forever, then a LOOONNNNGGGG time)


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 16, 2008)

What a great stash! You have more MAC than me, so I consider that a pretty damn good collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loove your palette, great color choices! And great brushes too!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Nice collection!! Hey, at least you got a good start on the brushes! I believe those are the most important and should last you forever!! (Lol..if not forever, then a LOOONNNNGGGG time)_

 

Thanks!! Yes brushes are definitly very important!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_What a great stash! You have more MAC than me, so I consider that a pretty damn good collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loove your palette, great color choices! And great brushes too!_

 

Thanksss a lot!! Ya since it was my first palette, I decided to get different  colors to make it more versatile.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice collection, you also have more mac than I do! ...I love all of your color choices and your brushes!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 17, 2008)

Great collection!  I don't it's tiny.


----------



## nunu (Oct 17, 2008)

you have a great collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 17, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a great collection!  I don't have a huge collection, either.  The stuff you have is awesome, though!  I'm jealous.  Your colors for your eye palette and blushes looks like mine!  It's funny, I only have 5 blushes, and my empty one is in the same spot as yours!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Oct 17, 2008)

Thankss Everyone!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_It's a great collection!  I don't have a huge collection, either.  The stuff you have is awesome, though!  I'm jealous.  Your colors for your eye palette and blushes looks like mine!  It's funny, I only have 5 blushes, and my empty one is in the same spot as yours!_

 

Aw thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I actually got those holiday palettes like a year ago from ebay. Thats when I started getting into MAC, and began to build my collection. Haha, yea I need to buy a new blush to fill that spot lol


----------



## xwp (Oct 17, 2008)

Your collection rocks, and it's not small either! The blushes looks very good and the LE-stuff too


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 17, 2008)

Your collection is by no means small. You have a helluva lot more than I do and be proud of it!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh I know my collection isn't that small, and I loveee everything I have. But, it is Tiny compared to most of the collections Ive seen around here. lol


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 18, 2008)

nice collection!!!


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 19, 2008)

i really like your stash, very inspirational for me as im trying to get organised. i got a drawer full of stuff and bits all around my room that i do not use at all. 

thanks for letting us see


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Lore* 

 
_i really like your stash, very inspirational for me as im trying to get organised. i got a drawer full of stuff and bits all around my room that i do not use at all. 

thanks for letting us see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! No problem! Ya, I know what you mean. I also have a lot of non-mac makeup and I did a bunch of cleaning the other day and threw out most of the stuff I don't use because it gets really cluttered. So now I just stick to buying palettes because it is wayy more organized.


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 19, 2008)

nice collection! looking at it makes me wish I bought those holiday palettes when they were out!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 19, 2008)

Pretty Pretty !


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 20, 2008)

this is a very very nice collection!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 12, 2008)

Good idea getting alot of brushes. I spent so much money on actual products that I cringe to buy brushes now. Dont worry if your collection is small that means you're actually getting to use the things you bought lol


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcutiepie331x* 

 
_This is all of my new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*My holiday pigment sets:* First row - warm colors; second row- cool colors
Gold Mode, Gold Stroke, Melon, Gold Dusk, Reflects Antique Gold
Frost, Teal, Quietly, Pinked Mauve, Reflects Blackened Red_

 
WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH these are BEAUTIFUL!!!! I WANNA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope these will be around in the New Year (as they're part of the Holiday set)?? *hopes very hard* I've rinsed my makeup budget this month so will need to wait till payday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 12, 2008)

oh god if that is tiny... mine is a SHAMEE


----------



## kittykit (Dec 12, 2008)

You've got some really nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like your e/s pallete. The colours are so beautiful.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't believe you found the Warm Pigments set!! It was sold out at my store the first day it came out, because they only got 3 sets. ughhh!!! BTW, LOVE your collection! Is the palettes with the 7 shadows/lipsticks from novel twist? If they are, I could totally get it from my cco, cuz i love them!!! wow.


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_oh god if that is tiny... mine is a SHAMEE_

 
haha...its only tiny compared to the gi-normous collections here


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_I can't believe you found the Warm Pigments set!! It was sold out at my store the first day it came out, because they only got 3 sets. ughhh!!! BTW, LOVE your collection! Is the palettes with the 7 shadows/lipsticks from novel twist? If they are, I could totally get it from my cco, cuz i love them!!! wow._

 
Wow! That soon? My cousin bought it for me with her Bloomy's discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure they will get more. Have you tried ordering them online? About the palettes- I'm not sure what collection they are from because it doesn't say on the palette. I actually got them from ebay about two years ago.


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_You've got some really nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like your e/s pallete. The colours are so beautiful._

 
Thank you


----------

